# switch push button



## edos (Oct 29, 2007)

hola 
quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun esquema o alguna idea de como encender y apagar por ejemplo un led con el mismo push button y otra restriccion seria que manejen circuitos baratos ya que yo tengo uno pero necesito un microcontrolador y pues su precio es muy excedido como para el uso que le quiero dar
hasta luego
gracias


----------



## Saint_ (Oct 29, 2007)

puedes ultilizar un FLIP-FLOP JK, mandando a 5v las entradas J y K, los pulsos los darias por la entrada del reloj (clok) y mejor si le pones ademas un eliminador de rebores.


----------

